# 'nother set of TV JOne's classics... what to build?



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I just picked up another set of TV Jones classics today. Good price, $170 US shipped to me (VS the $240 + postage I paid from Stew Mac a few weeks ago).

I thought I was done with building guitars for a while. But I think something REALLY simple - like a slab mahogany body (no binding, no contours), single pc set neck would be killer. 

What a way to justify building yet another guitar.. 

But damn those TV Jones sound AWESOME!

AJC


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Can't wait for the new thread, AJ! LOL!
-Mikey


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Itll be a while... summers I am too busy having fun to stay in the shop after working hours.. 

But you never know either... once the GAS takes hold its hard to let it go! 

AJC


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I have decided to throw the TV Jone's in my home made walnut top guitar. Its got P90's right now and the TV's will fit. As much as I love the tone of the P90's I love the TV's even better and they are a lot less noisy. I also ordered a Bigsby B7 for it. Cant leave well enough alone!

Rock on!evilGuitar: 

AJC


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

Are these considered humbucking or single coil?
If hb, then are these 2 or 4 conductor?

Standard 500K pots ok?


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Yes, they use 500K pots (same as what I am using for the Rio GRande P90's) so it willbe an easy swap out.

The TV's are two conductor + ground wire. I think they are dual coil but I really am not sure. They are quiet and two rows of screws/poles so thats why I think theya re like HB's.


----------

